# Remember Allen Iverson?



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

He's quietly having himself a nice season (though his TO #'s might make some think otherwise). I don't hear anybody talk much about him on these boards, and I really don't understand why. Yet I see plenty of Carter threads (IMO, Iverson > Carter). 

I don't think he's underrated, but he definitely doesn't get the respect he deserves. He's the new Timmy Duncan (not really).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's having a typical AI season, if you ask me. Which is good.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's having a typical AI season, if you ask me. Which is good.


Except he's distributing the ball quite nicely. Something many people said he would fail to do well this year.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i posted that so many times b4 the season that he would play the point well, but not a lot of people listened, i saw people predicting him averaging 5-6 apg, right now he's averaging close to 8, and still with 26 ppg

EDIT: sorry i forgot to write this, AI is much, much better then VC


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Iverson has sorta fell under the radar, but everyone knows that people still love Iverson and it will show as the All-Star votes come in. Iverson is one of the most exciting players to watch. Eventually when the Sixers start to lead the Atlantic Division there will be more AI topics.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

It's a young man's league now. People care more about Amare, LeBron, Wade, etc. They're making the league incredibly exciting to watch. Allen Iverson is having the same type of season he's had for like the past 5-6 years. There's really not much left to say about him.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> It's a young man's league now. People care more about Amare, LeBron, Wade, etc. They're making the league incredibly exciting to watch. Allen Iverson is having the same type of season he's had for like the past 5-6 years. There's really not much left to say about him.


Iverson is more popular than Wade and Amare (though probably not Lebron now). Not to us, because we're the more knowledgable NBA fans, but to the general public, Iverson is a household name and Wade isn't there yet (but he's close).


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, I think Iverson doesn't care about the media and making some noise. He just wants his team to make it to the playoffs and re-claim the glory they once had. That's all that really matters to him. But if they do make the playoffs and make that big impact, then he'll make some noise! Watch out for him! It's Iverson's comeback year!


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson is more popular than Wade and Amare (though probably not Lebron now). Not to us, because we're the more knowledgable NBA fans, but to the general public, Iverson is a household name and Wade isn't there yet (but he's close).


Well I think you answered your original question then. That's probably why Iverson doesn't get mentioned too often on these boards anymore.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> 
> Well I think you answered your original question then. That's probably why Iverson doesn't get mentioned too often on these boards anymore.


Sort of. 

To truly answer my question would be why isn't Iverson spoken of any longer around these boards? 

He's still a great player and deserves discussion once and a while. Obviously, I expect more discussion on Amare and Wade and Lebron, since they're young and we tend to get more excited about the younger players, but there's no reason why he shouldn't be more mentioned than Carter. 

Actually, I think the reason Iverson isn't discussed is because unless there's some sort of contraversy surrounding him, nobody seems to be interested.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Exactly. When there's less controversy surrounding a player there's less to talk about. Carter has constantly been in the news lately, whether it's about trade demands, being benched in the 4th, whining about not wanting to dunk, etc.

It's not that people think Carter is a better player, it's just that he's more of a hot topic right now. As a sports fan, I'm sure you realize that we tend to spend more time talking about the bad than the good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Remember the Allen Iverson that didn't wear suits?










It's from the latest Slam, I was shocked to see the photo when I got the Slam out the mail. He looks surprisingly mature while still being AI in that get-up.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Personally, I see the Sixers at the top of the Atlantic, and Iverson at the All-NBA 1st team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just don't want to jinx it. Last season he started out pretty well too.

Just stay healthy and get the sixers into the playoffs, then go from there.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> Exactly. When there's less controversy surrounding a player there's less to talk about. Carter has constantly been in the news lately, whether it's about trade demands, being benched in the 4th, whining about not wanting to dunk, etc.
> 
> It's not that people think Carter is a better player, it's just that he's more of a hot topic right now. As a sports fan, I'm sure you realize that we tend to spend more time talking about the bad than the good.


Exactly. I don't think many people say Vince is better than AI. It's just not that he is the hot topic now. 

Jimmy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I just don't want to jinx it. Last season he started out pretty well too.
> 
> Just stay healthy and get the sixers into the playoffs, then go from there.


Very important. He needs to stay healthy, but the team is also very mediocre. I could see him having thse numbers and stil missing the playoffs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Lots of topics on Vince? Maybe on the Raptors' board and even then they're usually about his deficiencies rather than his greatness. Vince is playing better these days though- I think he's scored over 10 points in the first quarter in three of his last four games. Believe me, there aren't a lot of people around here saying that Carter is better than AI...although Carter is actually the more underrated player at the moment.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Remember the Allen Iverson that didn't wear suits?
> 
> 
> ...


when did the new slam come out, and does it come out late in Canada because i always seem to hear about it b4 its in stores, any know the answer to either questions?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The problem with Iverson is that while he is a great player, once he starts getting all those injuries, his FG% drops. When he plays without injuries he's still one of the top 5-10 players in the league


----------

